
Debunking the “Bitcoin's Electricity Consumption” Problem - funyug
https://blockchaind.net/debunking-bitcoins-electricity-problem/
======
Double_a_92
Argument 1: "Well that's how bitcoin work."

Argument 2: "Bitcoin is more than a company, so lets compare it with the costs
of securing the whole internet"

Fact is the cost of a transaction is orders of magnitude bigger, and it's just
getting worse with time.

